# Člověčina



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych vědět, co to slovo znamená v tom kontextu:

- Ostatně stačilo by vysypat některý ze šuplíků v mém stole, a hned by bylo televizních příběhů jako korálků. Z každé ošoupané použité věcičky jedna historie a ze sponky, kde je už rok a půl hrst mých vlasů, dva i čtyři, protože člověčina ta táhne zamotanostmi na sto honů a příběh je na nitce, potíž za potíži, jinak by to nikoho nebavilo -

Diky moc


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj parole, 
normálně „_člověčina_“ znamená „_vůně, pach lidského těla_“ nebo „_maso z člověka_“,  no v tomto případě přirovnala prostě zamotanost, komplikovanost  lidského života (člověčiny)(svého, svých zákazníků, atd.) ke svým  vlasům, které našla v šuplíku. Doslovný překlad tvé věty by tedy byl:


parolearruffate said:


> ...hrst mých vlasů, dva i čtyři, protože lidský život ten táhne zamotanostmi na sto honů a příběh je na nitce, potíž za potíži, jinak by to nikoho nebavilo...


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, máš určitě pravdu...


----------



## littledogboy

Mimochodem, určitě víte, že na internetu je velice kvalitní výkladový Slovník spisovného jazyka českého http://ssjc.ujc.cas.cz/ .

Děláte mi chutě, asi si tu Hůlovou přečtu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, diky moc, na ten slovník si pořád podivám, ale někdy mají některé slova druhý význam, který se ve slovníku nenajde...
Diky...


----------

